
Why Some People Succeed and Others Don't - vikas0380
https://www.inc.com/lolly-daskal/understanding-your-gaps-the-difference-between-people-who-succeed-and-people-who.html
======
codr4life
I'll tell you why; because they're willing to sell their soul, play the game,
and not ask too many questions. This system was built by assholes; which is
why it rewards assholes, and why it's going down fast.

